# Cpt for pain management



## imranahk (Jan 13, 2010)

Can anybody provide me the cpt for pain management for hand


----------



## Walker22 (Jan 13, 2010)

You're going to have to be more specific than that...

Can you post the redacted op note?


----------



## imranahk (Jan 13, 2010)

I don't have complete report but I day before the pain management doctor has done the procedure for fracture and tendon repair. For the PM doctor has written a note "pt came in for severe pain, dr. gave him i.v. 2 mg Versed and 50 mg Demerol given through i.v."


----------



## Walker22 (Jan 13, 2010)

I don't have any experience coding IV's. I'm sure someone here does though.


----------



## marvelh (Jan 14, 2010)

You don't mention where the Pain Doctor saw the patient at. 

If in the office setting, look at 96374 and +96375 for IV push of drugs.  Under the Medicare physician fee schedule, these codes are not reimbursed in a facility site of service.


----------



## brockorama01 (Jan 15, 2010)

Would this be like a "Bier Block"?


----------

